# Changing Bow Grip changes draw length



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes it could easily change your draw length since the new grip may be thinner of thicker in the distance between the bow and the inside of the grip.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree that a different grip handle can effect things. If you have what you deem the perfect anchor, then the bow's draw length needs adjusted, not you.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> I agree that a different grip handle can effect things. If you have what you deem the perfect anchor, then the bow's draw length needs adjusted, not you.


_I ageee...X3_


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Weird, unless it was a full grip, one that went entirely around the riser, I couldn't see how it would effect your draw length. 

So, your saying that, for instance, I ordered a Darton Pro3500 at a 28" draw length. But I also ordered a custom made bow grip from Bob, so this new grip might effect my 28" draw length?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Maxtor said:


> Weird, unless it was a full grip, one that went entirely around the riser, I couldn't see how it would effect your draw length.
> 
> So, your saying that, for instance, I ordered a Darton Pro3500 at a 28" draw length. But I also ordered a custom made bow grip from Bob, so this new grip might effect my 28" draw length?


It depends on just how thick the new grip is or how thick the grip is from the back to the back of the riser and/or the angle of the new grip. You're really not talking about a lot, maybe 1/8" variance, doubtfully a 1/4".
You're probably worrying about nothing.

A new grip may not entirely effect the draw length. It's a trial and error thing. Mostly, the effect would come if the bow's draw length was border line to your natural draw length. If anything a bow with a too short of draw length can be easily be fitted to you by lengthening the loop or extending your release aid (if adjustable). A bow with a too long of a draw length can be fitted somewhat by shortening the loop or release aid (if adjustable). And then, most bows can have the strings tweaked to lengthen or shorten the bow's draw length to one degree or another.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

I shoot with gloves all year. New winter gloves have the same effect as adding thickness (front to rear) to your grip.

I'm such a bad/sensitive/picky shooter that 1/4 of an inch messes with my anchor and over-all comfort at full draw. I like a solid "back wall" and feel strange if I'm not there when settling down for final sight alignment. I shoot poorly enough when I don’t feel strange. I’m even worse if something is disturbing my shot sequence…can’t focus as well as I should on sight picture and follow throughhhhhhh.

I do much better with the bow a little shorter than a little longer.


----------

